# Nothing biting



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2007)

Well yesterday I finally got to take my boat out!! My buddy and I hit a local lake yesterday for a few hours. We covered pretty much all of the lake with not one darn fish to put in that new boat :evil: So after a few hours of nothing but a small pickerel following my buddy's line, we decided it was time to pack up with shame lol.
After getting the boat out of the water another boat came in rite behind us. So I figured I would try to make my self feel better by asking if they had any luck. Well one guy told me "nope not a thing". He hit the lake just as we pulled up and left the same time we did so I know it wasn't just me or my buddy lol lol.
On a good note it was great to finally use the boat!!!!


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2007)

Better luck next time. What were you using? I guess in our area they have been nailing them on Jig and Pigs.

I am going to try to get out for a few csts this afternoon (from shore lol)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Better luck next time. What were you using? I guess in our area they have been nailing them on Jig and Pigs.
> 
> I am going to try to get out for a few csts this afternoon (from shore lol)



Every thing I had :lol: I started with a shallow diving crank bait (chrome/black) used med diving cranks rite down the line of small spinner baits, pulse blade and rat l traps.

I kind of had a bad feeling all week about that lake. I won't give up on it, I think it just wasn't a day the fish were biting? The lake was very shallow the other week as they drain it from time to time and then after all that rain it was high. Could that have any thing to do with it?


fishnfever


----------

